# Mugen MTX-3



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

http://www.mugenseiki.com/menueefi.htm

Since the opening of Mikes new onroad track, there is a alot of interest in onroad. They say the track is world class. This is the car Im leaning towards.


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

eeeehh Nitro onroad. Yuck


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*All Hail*

The RC GOD! The all knowing, all wise GOD of RC! :slimer:

Foo! You dont know anymore about nitro onroad than I do. LOL :rotfl:


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I know it gives me a headache. Figuring out the right shore rating at each track so your overdrive doesn't change, permanently attaching a setup board to your body, worrying about things like droop and tweak. Makes me want to go run off-road or minis. Oh wait, that's why I sold mine!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Onroad*

There is an onroad following that doesn't currently have a place so if your one of those people. I'm thinking this is it. Driving distance not a factor. I've been driving to K&M for a LONG TIME!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Dang!*

I just heard this crash that sounded like lightning hitting a tree and then hit the house! Went outside, Not a smort thing to do in a storm, and This Huge limb from one of my silver maples is laying on my house. Don't know what damage was dne but will find out soon.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

My bubble has been bursted. LOL Nitro onroad is yucky and a headache.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

RUN AWAY!!! RUN AWAY!! I have tried to get into on-road in Houston twice now and twice things have gone into the gutter. No plans of following that crowd. Plus, I'm really not keen on driving nearly 50 miles one way to race.

The Mini-Z's and little bit of off-road nitro is fine with me!

PD2


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

To All,
Mikes hobby shop(GULF COAST RACEWAY) is a 100 % top notch facility. I was there this morning watching the mains and they are awesome. The manager of the track, Matt, was clocked at 80 MPH on da straight away. The whole crew at mikes did one hell of a job there and hope everyone can make it there to either race or just watch it. Its AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## David Early (May 3, 2005)

Ronnie,

How did it go this weekend. Did the car work good? How did the motor do? I am not satisfied with the tune, and would like to look it over again this weekend. Are you going to be running at K&M Saturday?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

david-
we had a rain out for nitro saturday. That sucked. And i am not gonna be able to make it there this weekend. I can make it friday probably though. I ordered the other pipe that you and david told me to get inline 086 and should be here this week. Call me if ya get a chance 281-702-0464

ronnie


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Pd2.*



PD2 said:


> RUN AWAY!!! RUN AWAY!! I have tried to get into on-road in Houston twice now and twice things have gone into the gutter. No plans of following that crowd. Plus, I'm really not keen on driving nearly 50 miles one way to race.
> 
> The Mini-Z's and little bit of off-road nitro is fine with me!
> 
> PD2


Herein lies the delema. Theres no where for me to race offroad. Unless Treys next two Sunday racing days are a success, there wont be much MiniZ racing for me. Maybe once every 5-6 weeks. Heck, I've raced the Mini twice since I bought it 6 months ago. LOL

Mikes races on Sundays and is the only track that does. That may be the only racing I get to do. Bummer too since Im just getting back after a 4 year layoff. Itll probably be around October before I seriously start thinking about buying a car anyway, so that will give me plenty of time to see what devolopes in the mean time. My first love right now is the Minis and I would like to get an X-Ray too. Heres a good idea! Lets get some very good turn outs racing the Minis then everything will take care of itself. LOL. Cept we will work Trey to death. :rotfl:

BTW, glad to see ya finally posting up bro! The more people talking RC, the better for the site.

You too "Tidal Wave Dave" !!! BawAAAWAAA! :slimer: :cheers:


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

The MTX-4 will probably be out by the time you get a car Gary. This is what I plan on getting into eventually. It's closer to my house than the nitro off-road tracks and the facility is extremely nice, making for a nice racing atmosphere.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

the facility is badass dude.......they are racing nitro and electric oval this weekend. Its a 2 day race not sure about the start times but they can be reached at 281-577-8250.

ronnie norris


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Herein lies the delema. Theres no where for me to race offroad. Unless Treys next two Sunday racing days are a success, there wont be much MiniZ racing for me. Maybe once every 5-6 weeks. Heck, I've raced the Mini twice since I bought it 6 months ago. LOL
> 
> Mikes races on Sundays and is the only track that does. That may be the only racing I get to do. Bummer too since Im just getting back after a 4 year layoff. Itll probably be around October before I seriously start thinking about buying a car anyway, so that will give me plenty of time to see what devolopes in the mean time. My first love right now is the Minis and I would like to get an X-Ray too. Heres a good idea! Lets get some very good turn outs racing the Minis then everything will take care of itself. LOL. Cept we will work Trey to death. :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Sorry for the delay in reply........the move into the new house nearly wiped me out. HAHA!

Any way, I know whatcha mean man. I have tried to be a big supporter of the Sunday racing for ya. I have yet to see you race, but CJTamu tells me you definitely got it and some one to learn from. I think we need more people like that for us newer guys to the hobby overall. I just won't be able to make the Sunday runs unless you guys start late afternoon - and that is really not fair to the rest of the people that have the whole day to make it earlier. But as I stated, I will always support having a Sunday race setup if it means keeping you in the Mini-Z scene.

Aside from that, I'm a bit like you - I'm just looking for some thing that is fun, consistent (even though I may not be) and has a great environment like the THRC Mini-Z crew. It just really proved some thing when there was rumors of K&M shutting down and the instant reaction from the THRC Offroad side was, "Well, I guess all the electric guys will have to buy nitros!" That just was not right! Instead of embracing and taking the opportunity to bring them in, they pushed them away. Who wants to go ditch all their gear, because they have to, and buy more stuff just to race? Any way, I'll get off my soap box and just leave it as such.

I really think that the crew that is hooked up on the Mini Scale side is awesome and definitely tight enough to take care of the friends and family, but yet open enough to accept any one who comes in to embrace what they have created. It all goes back to what CJtamu and I have said - if it embraces fun and promotes the R/C hobby as a whole, then we should be involved in it - period!

I'll sit back and watch to see what happens with the on-road scene.....but right now, there are no plans for an on-roader for me, other than the Z's and the 1/18th's.

PD2:slimer:


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Just came back from Mike's, watched Ron Howard run his MTX-3. That thing was fast, looks like it would be a lot of fun. I hope the onroad scene gets going, I definitely plan on getting one when I get some money saved.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*WoW!*



PD2 said:


> Sorry for the delay in reply........the move into the new house nearly wiped me out. HAHA!
> 
> Any way, I know whatcha mean man. I have tried to be a big supporter of the Sunday racing for ya.
> 
> ...


*Thanks bro! I really enjoyed your post. You wouldnt happen to be a carpenter would ya? You sure can hit that nail on the mark!*
*:work: *


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I just put a "Sticky" on this topic, I felt that PD2 has some great points and think it should thought about more often.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks for the kudos! I rarely get that political, but I'm just sick and tired of the garbage. As CJTamu has said, why do we have soooo much politics involved just to race toy cars?!?! GEEZ! I love to run off-road and will race here and there, but you are right Gary - I have not commited myself to race off-road since Danny and even Jeremiah were President. I'm not saying it all came apart, but they have lost the meaning. To me, they have turned the goal of THRC off-road into a racing only club instead of a having fun club. Some define the racing they do as the fun, but I just don't see it.

Heck, last time I ran off-road consistently you had guys like Todd that when I was in my 3rd round of qualifying my rear pivot block breaks - Todd had the same truck and GAVE me a new rear pivot block to put me back in the race. When was the last time some one did that for you? Ever since then it has instilled in me the true heart of R/C "racing" and fun - we race, we be competitive, but at the end of the day, we help each other out, pal around and walk away all feeling great about what we did that day!

I did not mean to get off on it again, but I just feel like I have had to surpress things about this subject. Thanks for letting me get it out here.

Now, as for me, I will support and back anything that promotes the hobby as a whole and is fun for everyone. If it doesn't do that, then I'm not in! In this case, THRC Mini Scale is the place for me! GIT R DUN!!! Or as Bigmax says, PULL THE LEEEEEEEEVER!!!!!

Peace in da fleece!
PD2


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

Just my opinion but I say "SCREW IT" whats done has been done and I think the worst is over as far as the bickering and constant hatred goes. I think what PD2 said is absolutely right but its a lil bit too late. The houston scene has more than its fair share of jerks and sadly it seems to be plaqued with. What happends next is gunna be the next big thing. What with Mikes track opening up that finally sets an anchor for the onroad racers which isnt the biggest thing right now but because of that track it will be. Out of the history of rc in houston it just seems like mikes track is gunna be here for a LONG time and just by looking at it you can tell it aint going anywhere. As far as electric being saved its all up to our locals. Houston has always done its own thing aside from the rest of the country. So its up to you guys to see what becomes big. Promote if you want but dont be corny about it please. I race these as a hobby, and like all serious racers here we didnt get into it cuz it was the cool thing to do we got into it because we thought it was cool. When you promote like what Ive seen it really backfires cuz it looks like your trying to make a sale. So I say let it be for the most part cuz as long as you dont screw things up new ppl will always be getting into the hobby.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

celticpride311 said:


> Just my opinion but I say "SCREW IT" whats done has been done and I think the worst is over as far as the bickering and constant hatred goes. I think what PD2 said is absolutely right but its a lil bit too late. The houston scene has more than its fair share of jerks and sadly it seems to be plaqued with. What happends next is gunna be the next big thing. What with Mikes track opening up that finally sets an anchor for the onroad racers which isnt the biggest thing right now but because of that track it will be. Out of the history of rc in houston it just seems like mikes track is gunna be here for a LONG time and just by looking at it you can tell it aint going anywhere. As far as electric being saved its all up to our locals. Houston has always done its own thing aside from the rest of the country. So its up to you guys to see what becomes big. Promote if you want but dont be corny about it please. I race these as a hobby, and like all serious racers here we didnt get into it cuz it was the cool thing to do we got into it because we thought it was cool. When you promote like what Ive seen it really backfires cuz it looks like your trying to make a sale. So I say let it be for the most part cuz as long as you dont screw things up new ppl will always be getting into the hobby.


True! So true! And that is why you have to watch things. Notice, I didn't jump into Mini Scale first thing - I sat back and watched to see what would occur. Fortunately, things have been taken care of and managed right and all is right in the world of Mini Scale R/C because everyone in it has adopted the correct mentality.

But go take a browse of the On-Road section of the THRC forum and you will see some of the mentality of what is plaguing the off-road side coming over into the on-road side. People talking about having a THRC On-Road President and things like that. Heck, we only have one on-road track - does that mean they will dominate it? I'd hope not!

All I'm saying is that Mini Scale racers are totally different than the rest right now. We have a great group of people that love to be competitive, race hard, but at the same time, will take the time to bring newbies in, teach them, and just plain have fun. Cause you have to admit, at some point, the newbie starts wanting to have fun being competitive and racing like the top racers race. That just takes the fun to a different level - a healthy level. Then the next thing you know, you have others that are joining in the fun and racing too.

It's all good.......I just personally want to see what happens with a scene before I go over to it. I just hope more of the right people get in there and establish things, before more the wrong people do.

I'm ready to race and have fun! Who's game?!?!

PD2:bounce:


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

I consider myself a veteran when it comes to racing and can assure you that most racing scenes are more friendly and fun than what you are describing with the THRC crowd. If it weren't it wouldn't survive in most places. I haven't raced THRC in awhile and if this is the direction that the actual events are taking then it won't last much longer.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Bare in mind that there are those who are completely unaware of what ya,ll are even talking about.For instance me.And know that does not mean I want you to tell me either. Point is everyone has an opinion amongst other things and their are those that listen and those that don,t.The majority don,t by the way. Just a few seem to moan and thats cool but when you start doing it on the internet is when things start going bad.Remember no internet 10 -20 years ago it did,nt happen like these days. Just a different point of few to ponder. All that matters is a good race, good friends and a good car you,ve wrenched on.There will always be something to moan about so don,t.


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

Why dont we just actually schedule a demo at a mall or something? That totally do-able.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

celticpride311 said:


> Why dont we just actually schedule a demo at a mall or something? That totally do-able.


YES! I have thought about that soooo many times! In fact, back in the day, when Danny was heading up off-road, we talked about doing a parking lot demo and promo. I think that would be awesome!! Get Kyosho, PN, and others involved to do little hand outs about the gear and fun!

I think that would be an awesome idea!

PD2:bounce:


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

Naw man! IN THE MALL, lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Im with Trey.*



madf1man said:


> Bare in mind that there are those who are completely unaware of what ya,ll are even talking about.For instance me.And know that does not mean I want you to tell me either. Point is everyone has an opinion amongst other things and their are those that listen and those that don,t.The majority don,t by the way. Just a few seem to moan and thats cool but when you start doing it on the internet is when things start going bad.Remember no internet 10 -20 years ago it did,nt happen like these days. Just a different point of few to ponder. All that matters is a good race, good friends and a good car you,ve wrenched on.There will always be something to moan about so don,t.


I agree 100% with Trey. Lets keep the politics on TTT. My handle is Cream Corn. LOL

Years ago with the BRT, I think we got too big and too full of ourselves to do much good anymore. Im accountable so Ill asume responsibility. I thought the whole RC world could be changed for the better and that was my biggest mistake. I should of kept things small, simple and to the point.

Im hooked on Mini Z racing and thats what Im going to concetrate on. I really think we can grow the mini scence. Im gonna try anyway!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Git R Dun!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pd2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I got an idea on the way to work this morning. Theres a new hot rod shop being built on west Little York between Eldrige and Brittmore. If were thinking about doing exibitions why not target folks with simular interests? Like Piston heads, offroaders etc. Mountain bikers, skate parks, BMX tracks............................


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

I like that idea! With the portability of the track, you just bring out enough to make a nice track - nothing Trey-like - and show them what its all about.

If everyone wants to bring a nitro or electric 1/10 or 1/8 on or off-road, just to show them the nitro noise or electric silent quickness, then great.

It's funny - that is kind of why I got into it. I was an old gear head myself and also have a background in electronics/electric. So it all kind of made since. Good target audience for sure! Good call Gary!!

PD2


----------

